# "pukkaa"



## Opossumi

I have seen at different occasions the word pukka (used with partitive) in various contexts: 

ex : "100 uutta vanhojentanssipukua ja lisää pukkaa" or "Taidetta pukkaa!" "Keikkaa pukkaa" etc... 

- I can't put my finger on what it exactly means. 
- Is it slang or colloquial finnish ? 

  Thanks.


----------



## Hakro

- On peut le traduire "il en apparaît beaucoup".
- Argot, mais utilisé souvent.
- Ça provient du verbe _pukata_, pousser: "il pousse".


----------



## Opossumi

Merci hakro! 

Dans le urbaani sanakirja, à "pukata" je trouve une proposition qui dit : "jotain pahanenteistä tulee. Pukkaa tulemaan väkisinkin." Y'a t-il donc aussi une notion de "mauvais augure", "mauvaise nouvelle" quand on utilise l"expression ? ( dans le sens inverse, on doit pouvoir l'utiliser avec une certaine ironie pour parler de quelque chose de positif "en train de pousser" ? 

Kiitos etukäteen...


----------



## Hakro

Je voudrais dire que "pukkaa tulemaan väkisinkin" ne contient aucun mauvais augure. L'argot change très vite. À mon opinion cet expression aujourd'hui veut dire que quelque chose apparaît plus que necessaire, impossible d'empêcher, mais avec un ton plutôt positif et parfois avec une certaine ironie.

Enfin, c'est une expression utilisée seulement par des auteurs de seconde classe. Je ne l'utilise en langue parlée que pour plaisanterie, et absolument jamais par écrit.


----------



## Opossumi

Merci des précisions!


----------



## Hakro

De rien, Opossumi.


----------



## Gavril

Bonjour M. Hakro,

Merci pour votre exposition de ce point du vocabulaire finnois. Je me demandais si ce ne serait bonne idée la traduire en anglais ou en finnois, pour aider ceux qui ne parlent pas français mais qui voudraient connaître mieux le finnois?

Haluaisin ehdottaa kaikella kunnioituksella, että kaikki suomen kielioppia käsittelevät viestit tällä palstalla kirjoitettaisiin joko englanniksi (joka toimii jonkun verran ”yhteiskielenä” täällä) tai suomeksi. (En muista, kuuluuko tämä jo palstan sääntöihin -- tähän asti en ole kiinnittänyt paljon huomiota asiaan.) Mitä mieltä te olette?


----------



## sakvaka

Ehdotus on minusta hyvin perusteltu. WordReferencen säännöt eivät _suoraan_ edellytä vastaamista alkuperäisen viestin kielellä (paitsi tiukimmilla palstoilla, vrt. English Only), ja koska tämä yhteisö on sisäisesti monikielinen (kuten myös Suomi itse), on ymmärrettävää, että jäsenet haluavat kokeilla toistensa äidinkieliä edes harjoituksen vuoksi. Itsekin olen sortunut keskustelemaan toisella kotimaisella ja italiaksi.

Minusta riittävä käännös olisi kuitenkin lyhyt englanninkielinen tiivistelmä esimerkiksi pitkän ranskankielisen osuuden loppuun, enkä edellyttäisi, että kaikkia keskusteluja käytäisiin vain joko englanniksi tai suomeksi. Joskus yksinkertaiseti näiden kahden kielen ilmaisuvoimat eivät riitä kuvaamaan sitä, mitä tahtoo sanoa.

Tärkein ohjenuora keskustellessamme näillä palstoilla on sääntö numero II:

_The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone._

Sosiaalisen hyvän ja universaalin kohteliaisuuden kannalta englannin ja suomen käyttöä siis voisi perustella, mutta mitenkään välttämätöntä se ei ole. Ensisijaista on, että (a) kysyjälle vastataan mahdollisimman ymmärrettävästi, ja vasta toissijaisena tulee pyrkimys siihen, (b) että muut keskustelijat voisivat myös osallistua vuorovaikutustilanteeseen.

Voin konsultoida muuta moderaattorikuntaa vielä asian tiimoilta. Lähtökohta on kuitenkin, että jokainen alafoorumi soveltaa yleisiä sääntöjä hieman eri tavalla. Sen vuoksi vain meistä riippuu, mitä päätämme tehdä.


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Ehdotus on minusta hyvin perusteltu. WordReferencen säännöt eivät _suoraan_ edellytä vastaamista alkuperäisen viestin kielellä (paitsi tiukimmilla palstoilla, vrt. English Only), ja koska tämä yhteisö on sisäisesti monikielinen (kuten myös Suomi itse), on ymmärrettävää, että jäsenet haluavat kokeilla toistensa äidinkieliä edes harjoituksen vuoksi. Itsekin olen sortunut keskustelemaan toisella kotimaisella ja italiaksi.
> 
> Minusta riittävä käännös olisi kuitenkin lyhyt englanninkielinen tiivistelmä esimerkiksi pitkän ranskankielisen osuuden loppuun, enkä edellyttäisi, että kaikkia keskusteluja käytäisiin vain joko englanniksi tai suomeksi. Joskus yksinkertaiseti näiden kahden kielen ilmaisuvoimat eivät riitä kuvaamaan sitä, mitä tahtoo sanoa.



Ehkä ymmärrän väärin mitä sanot, mutta minusta jos keskustellaan tiettyä kieltä, tämän kielen ilmaisuvoimat *aina* riittävät kuvaamaan sen omia ilmiöitä (kielioppia, sanastoa, kirjoitustapoja jne.).

Periaatteessa kaikki tieteellinen sanasto on mahdollinen kääntää miksi tahansa kieleksi: esimerkiksi suuri osa (ehkä valtaosa?) suomen tietokonesanastoa on luotu käyttämällä omaperäisiä (tai ainakin kielensisäisiä) sanoja, johtimia, jne.


----------

